# Audi Driver International TTOC Stand - 08th October 2011



## TT Law

Please post on this thread if you wish to attend on the 08th October for Audi Driver International.

Access to the club stand is for members only.

On the evening a meal is held at the Hilton Swindon for the Audi Driver Awards.

Website for the day http://www.audidriverinternational.co.uk/

Club Stand

1 TT Law
2 Nem
3 A3DFU
4 John-H
5 Wallsendmag
6 Redscouse
7 brittan
8 bigsyd
9 tony-rigby-uk
10 adam-tt
11TTsline02
12 Peter-ss
13 gazzer1964
14 TT K8
15 redsilverblue
16 gadgetboy38
17 archer77
18 jontymo
19 SAVTT240
20 AshleyC
21 toot3954
22 j8keith
23 666MRB
24 cabbey
25 Typphon
26 RICHJWALL
27 TTOYT
28 Amaranth
29 TT_RS
30 VSPURS
31 stevef
32 guzz
33 Zebedee
34 D14COV
35 Fenlander
36 Lorriane
37 mrblonde
38 KevtoTTy
39 jaqcom
40 Sally Woolacott
41 GrahamsTT
42 IWEM
43 BigBison
44 jazzray
45 John Webb
46 stevef
47 ash7215
48 shunter
49 B16TTC

Awards Dinner

TT Law
Nem +1
A3DFU
John-H
wallsendmag +1
Yellow-TT +1
jontymo +1

Dinner 11

Steve
TTOC
Events Secretary


----------



## Redscouse

Steve,

Please stick me down for the day, ill let you know soon about the awards dinners

Paul


----------



## brittan

Club stand for me please Steve.

Ta,
Brian


----------



## bigsyd

Club stand for us steve cheers.will there be a hotel booking with the club and if so stick us down for 2 for the evening meal 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

bigsyd said:


> Club stand for us steve cheers.will there be a hotel booking with the club and if so stick us down for 2 for the evening meal 8)


We're staying at the same hotel as last year Syd. Premier Inn, Swindon West, Great Western Way, the club isn't doing a booking ,so get in quick before everyone deserts the Hilton :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Beth and I will be there for the day and the dinner on the night


----------



## Adam-tt

I will be there and I'm pretty sure gazzer1968 will come along


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Well i've booked the Hotel:-

Premier inn
Great Western Way, Swindon,
Wiltshire SN5 8UY

which is where i stayed last year.. so i'm on for the club stand..

Unfortuntly i won't be at the hilton for the meal. The Premier inn 3 course Meal deal will not allow me to waiver :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sorry I forgot to say I will not be on the club stand


----------



## TTsline02

Hotel booked, can you pop me down for club stand and evening meal.


----------



## bigsyd

sorry can you remove me from the Awards Dinner as we are having our meal at the hotel


----------



## Wallsendmag

bigsyd said:


> sorry can you remove me from the Awards Dinner as we are having our meal at the hotel


You sure Syd ? It's a great evening


----------



## A3DFU

I have spoken with Sally at AD and we're going to have the same club stand area as last year.
Also, we'll have a table "closer to the action" this year for the awards dinner.

I will post up the meal choices when they are available


----------



## peter-ss

We will be there for the day.

I'm contemplating staying over on the Friday night, rather than the Saturday though, otherwise it'll be a very early start!


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds good Peter


----------



## Gazzer

count me in for the day on club stand......not sure if i will be staying over as yet, all depends on work commitments. may book a hotel just in case


----------



## Wallsendmag

peter-ss said:


> We will be there for the day.
> 
> I'm contemplating staying over on the Friday night, rather than the Saturday though, otherwise it'll be a very early start!


The premier in was £29 a night if you stay two nights the Saturday champagne reception at Swindon Audi and awards is usually a great 
night


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> I will be there and I'm pretty sure gazzer1968 will come along


awwww you are now my bestest friend adam.....am only 43 again ty xxx


----------



## Adam-tt

gazzer1964 said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there and I'm pretty sure gazzer1968 will come along
> 
> 
> 
> awwww you are now my bestest friend adam.....am only 43 again ty xxx
Click to expand...

Lol dont know how I messed that up


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

wallsendmag said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be there for the day.
> 
> I'm contemplating staying over on the Friday night, rather than the Saturday though, otherwise it'll be a very early start!
> 
> 
> 
> The premier in was £29 a night if you stay two nights the Saturday champagne reception at Swindon Audi and awards is usually a great
> night
Click to expand...

Yup was £29 for the SIngle friday night too, then £22pp for the meal deal (which is 3 course evening meal and all you can eat breakfast.... DROOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL)
all in all thought it was pretty reasonable..


----------



## TT K8

We'll be there again this year- stand only as we're only 30 minutes away!


----------



## redsilverblue

thanks adam-tt for informing me, looks like I'll join the stand too


----------



## A3DFU

So far there are 11 peeps for the award dinner. Tables are usually for 10; so let's go for a mega 20 members to attend (2 tables) and make our presence felt


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> So far there are 11 peeps for the award dinner. Tables are usually for 10; so let's go for a mega 20 members to attend (2 tables) and make our presence felt


wish i could Dani, but work has just hit balistic on orders and solid now till october & that is without any other work coming in.


----------



## T3RBO

As I said on the other thread, hoping to make this one again and will be looking at rooms etc later


----------



## markypoo

wallsendmag said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can this thread be locked with a link to the sticky so people don't get confused?
> 
> 
> 
> agreed, although some are not TToc members i think? will that make any diffrence......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless they cough the pennies for membership they can't park on the stand but all the chat is better on one thread.
Click to expand...

Was going to respond to this on the other thread Gazzer but its been locked now :roll: 
Least I know I won't be allowed on the stand now :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far there are 11 peeps for the award dinner. Tables are usually for 10; so let's go for a mega 20 members to attend (2 tables) and make our presence felt
> 
> 
> 
> wish i could Dani, but work has just hit balistic on orders and solid now till october & that is without any other work coming in.
Click to expand...

That's quite ok Gazz, ADI won't be until 8th October 



T3RBO said:


> As I said on the other thread, hoping to make this one again and will be looking at rooms etc later


Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Try the Swindon-West Premier Inn. It's just 2 min walk from the Lydiard Field Hilton where all the action takes place 8)


----------



## gadgetboy38

Put me down to please


----------



## TT Law

gadgetboy38 said:


> Put me down to please


Is this for the stand, dinner or both?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far there are 11 peeps for the award dinner. Tables are usually for 10; so let's go for a mega 20 members to attend (2 tables) and make our presence felt
> 
> 
> 
> wish i could Dani, but work has just hit balistic on orders and solid now till october & that is without any other work coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's quite ok Gazz, ADI won't be until 8th October
> 
> 
> 
> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said on the other thread, hoping to make this one again and will be looking at rooms etc later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excellent [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> Try the Swindon-West Premier Inn. It's just 2 min walk from the Lydiard Field Hilton where all the action takes place 8)
Click to expand...

Dani........now booking for nov as it has gone radio rental, deffo forget me staying over as i shall be too busy hun but thx for thinking of us xx


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Do we need to sort tickets out?

as said i've already booked to hotel, but do we need tickets for the actual day?


----------



## A3DFU

I'm liaising with Autometrix and I will get the club stand passes in good time. We will have the same club stand area as last year and I'll be sending tickets out as soon as I get them.

Closer to the date I'll get the meal choices for the Gala Dinner at the Hilton Hotel on Saturday evening from Sally and I will post them here.


----------



## brittan

The passes that Dani will send out are free and allow you access to the club stand (turn right on entry to CC) instead of being directed to the public car park (turn left on entry) where non TTOC members will park.

Even with the club stand pass you still have to pay on the gate. IIRC it was £10 last year for 1 car, 1 person.

If you want to enter the concours or take part in a track session you need to book that in advance with Autometrix.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Brian, all correct 8)


----------



## Gazzer

£10 to get my TT ripped to 5hit.........by all the gang nps :lol: :lol: think i will park next to Adam after all then no one will bother with my poor example!


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> £10 to get my TT ripped to 5hit


Why would that be the case????


----------



## redsilverblue

gazzer1964 said:


> £10 to get my TT ripped to 5hit.........by all the gang nps :lol: :lol: think i will park next to Adam after all then no one will bother with my poor example!


why don't you get a set of these? :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm sure no one would even look at Adam's car :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> £10 to get my TT ripped to 5hit
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be the case????
Click to expand...

she needs some tlc hun.......but hoping to sort prior to coming, flipping work allowing that is :x will be there no matter what though


----------



## Adam-tt

im thinking of going as the dirtiest TT :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> im thinking of going as the dirtiest TT :roll:


you mean dirty as in parking next to gazz :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

lol  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> £10 to get my TT ripped to 5hit
> 
> 
> 
> Why would that be the case????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she needs some tlc hun.......but hoping to sort prior to coming, flipping work allowing that is :x will be there no matter what though
Click to expand...

 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## archer77

A3DFU said:


> I'm liaising with Autometrix and I will get the club stand passes in good time. We will have the same club stand area as last year and I'll be sending tickets out as soon as I get them.
> 
> Closer to the date I'll get the meal choices for the Gala Dinner at the Hilton Hotel on Saturday evening from Sally and I will post them here.


Hi Dani

Please can you put me down for a stand ticket...hope to get there but not sure what time, if no room is there another place to park did see some TT's over the other side ..?


----------



## A3DFU

archer77 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liaising with Autometrix and I will get the club stand passes in good time. We will have the same club stand area as last year and I'll be sending tickets out as soon as I get them.
> 
> Closer to the date I'll get the meal choices for the Gala Dinner at the Hilton Hotel on Saturday evening from Sally and I will post them here.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dani
> 
> Please can you put me down for a stand ticket...hope to get there but not sure what time, if no room is there another place to park did see some TT's over the other side ..?
Click to expand...

Looking fw to see you on the day Ali 8)

Please will everyone who wants to be on the Club stand PM me his address so I can send out tickets when I get them.
Thanks


----------



## John-H

Can't wait


----------



## Adam-tt

John-H said:


> Can't wait


Nor me lol its like im on day release and this is my big trip out for the year lol :-D


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> Can't wait


Start ironing your shirt then :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

pm sent Dani x


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Gazz


----------



## John-H

So who's doing this on the day? 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227268


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> So who's doing this on the day?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=227268


I would go again if A3DFU was as young as she was when she went on track at CC.
I can say from experience: Castle Combe is a top track where you get up to some fantastic speeds on the straight [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## peter-ss

John-H said:


> So who's doing this on the day?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 3&t=227268


I'm tempted but think I would be too worried about my car getting damaged.


----------



## Wallsendmag

peter-ss said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who's doing this on the day?
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227268
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted but think I would be too worried about my car getting damaged.
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## John-H

It's not a race. You go at your own pace so the risk is entirely down to your self control. You'll be with other TT owners just as keen to protect their pride and joy from damage too, so there is little risk to speak of.


----------



## Gazzer

damage how & why guys?


----------



## peter-ss

gazzer1964 said:


> damage how & why guys?


There's just that thought in the back of my mind that if it all goes wrong that I could be waving goodbye to £16k worth of car!

Maybe I worry too much?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

well i've booked my place...

 I'd feel much safer surrounded by 12 TTOC members than i would surrounded by some of the other drivers out there...

It's all very gentlemenish.. and if someone is quicker then it's easier to let them through and follow there lines to get abit of track experience than it is to try and hold them off and slow everyone down.. (all will be explained in breifings).. as john says it's not about racing...


----------



## Gazzer

peter-ss said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damage how & why guys?
> 
> 
> 
> There's just that thought in the back of my mind that if it all goes wrong that I could be waving goodbye to £16k worth of car!
> 
> Maybe I worry too much?
Click to expand...

surely no one wants to crash & will only drive to tyre capabilaties peter?
never been to castle coomb so not a clue on the track tbh, i assume you gat a lap or so to warm the tyres up?


----------



## jontymo

Will you stick Tracey and me down for the club stand and the evening dinner please Danni/John/TTLaw committee!!!!

Already booked on the track :mrgreen:

Hotel booked for Friday and Saturday

jontymo


----------



## Gazzer

ok how do i book a track slot? got my old boss with me so could be fun i guess :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

gazzer1964 said:


> ok how do i book a track slot? got my old boss with me so could be fun i guess :?


http://www.ttoc.co.uk/zen/index.php?mai ... cts_id=306


----------



## Gazzer

just finish watching a film & will log in with pc & book it m8ee. btw 10 cards given out so far with two possible newbies


----------



## John-H

All explained here Gazzer 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227268


----------



## A3DFU

peter-ss said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> damage how & why guys?
> 
> 
> 
> There's just that thought in the back of my mind that if it all goes wrong that I could be waving goodbye to £16k worth of car!
> 
> Maybe I worry too much?
Click to expand...

I can assure you Peter, track sessions are very safe indeed! As John said: you are in full control of your vehicle but you have the added bonus knowing that NO car will come the opposite way to you. And it is really down to you how hard you push your car!
I've done many a track session (lost count of them!) and never, ever had a problem 8)



jontymo said:


> Will you stick Tracey and me down for the club stand and the evening dinner please Danni/John/committee!!!!
> 
> Already booked on the track :mrgreen:
> 
> Hotel booked for Friday and Saturday
> 
> jontymo


Please PM me your addy for the tickets 

As for dinner, I'll post the meal choices when I get them


----------



## SAVTT240

I'm attending please can you put me down for club stand  

Sav..


----------



## AshleyC

Hi, put me down the the club stand if theres still space.. thnx


----------



## TootRS

TTOC Track session booked, any chance of a club stand pass as well?

Many thanks


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

think all 12 trackers should be on the stand...


----------



## j8keith

PLease can you put me down for the Club stand.


----------



## 666MRB

Hi Guys,

Can you put me down on the clubstand please if there is space...gonna book in for some track time as well, shame the 12 TTOC spaces are full now 

Cheers

Matt

PS - I am a TTOC member, just cant get the logo in my signature as it keeps F***ing up...


----------



## peter-ss

666MRB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can you put me down on the clubstand please if there is space...gonna book in for some track time as well, shame the 12 TTOC spaces are full now
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


There's still one place left according to the list.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=227268


----------



## TT Law

List on Page 1 now updated.

Over 20 TT's for this one!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

All,

please remember to PM me your postal address for the club stand passes


----------



## cabbey

hi
can you put me down for a place on the stand never been before and how do i pm you to send me the tickets.
clive


----------



## Typhhon

Club stand if there's any space.... thankx!
PM sent


----------



## Gazzer

wohooo how big is the stand so far in cars i mean..........can we book a bbq to be brought also and i will supply the meat for the stand? nick what you reckon can we sort this or will the site not allow?


----------



## Adam-tt

That sounds like a great idea


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> That sounds like a great idea


thats cos we in gloucestershire think alike lol............bellies first


----------



## Adam-tt

:lol:


----------



## A3DFU

gazzer1964 said:


> can we book a bbq to be brought?


Sorry Gazz, no barbies allowed. But there is a cafe on site


----------



## redsilverblue

How many TTs were there last year on the OC stand?


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> How many TTs were there last year on the OC stand?


looking at my photos from last year about 25


----------



## A3DFU

redsilverblue said:


> How many TTs were there last year on the OC stand?


Well over 30


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi, 
Can you put me down for a club stand pass.  
Are the track sessions done in clubs, as it would be good to go round all together? :?: :?:

Thanks Rich


----------



## Redtoy

Hi, can you put me down for the club stand please.

Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Nem

RICHJWALL said:


> Hi,
> Can you put me down for a club stand pass.
> Are the track sessions done in clubs, as it would be good to go round all together? :?: :?:
> 
> Thanks Rich


The main track session are a free for all, but we're reserved one just for our members.

Nick


----------



## RICHJWALL

Nem said:


> RICHJWALL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can you put me down for a club stand pass.
> Are the track sessions done in clubs, as it would be good to go round all together? :?: :?:
> 
> Thanks Rich
> 
> 
> 
> The main track session are a free for all, but we're reserved one just for our members.
> 
> Nick
Click to expand...

Hi Nick.

Can you put my name down for a place on the reserved TTOC track session please.

I have spent a few hours on track days myself, but my daughter would be made up if you are allowed to take a passenger as it would be a first for her.   

Thanks in advance Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag

RICHJWALL said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RICHJWALL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Can you put me down for a club stand pass.
> Are the track sessions done in clubs, as it would be good to go round all together? :?: :?:
> 
> Thanks Rich
> 
> 
> 
> The main track session are a free for all, but we're reserved one just for our members.
> 
> Nick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Nick.
> 
> Can you put my name down for a place on the reserved TTOC track session please.
> 
> I have spent a few hours on track days myself, but my daughter would be made up if you are allowed to take a passenger as it would be a first for her.
> 
> Thanks in advance Rich
Click to expand...

Track Time can be bought here http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## RICHJWALL

All booked up.

Thanks for the tip Wallsendmag


----------



## A3DFU

RICHJWALL said:


> my daughter would be made up if you are allowed to take a passenger as it would be a first for her.
> 
> Thanks in advance Rich


Hi Rich,

in the past it has always been possible to take passengers 8)


----------



## Amaranth

Hello,
May I have a Club stand pass?
I will PM my address.
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU

Replied 8)


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> Replied 8)


did you add the usual 20% on top for the first G&T as usual Dani? shhhhhhhhh


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replied 8)
> 
> 
> 
> did you add the usual 20% on top for the first G&T as usual Dani? shhhhhhhhh
Click to expand...

Shhhhh. Don't give away all the secrets Gazz


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Replied 8)
> 
> 
> 
> did you add the usual 20% on top for the first G&T as usual Dani? shhhhhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhh. Don't give away all the secrets Gazz
Click to expand...

opps sozz hun me an me big gob


----------



## TT_RS

Club Stand for me please Steve
Thanks  
Stu


----------



## A3DFU

TT_RS said:


> Club Stand for me please Steve
> Thanks
> Stu


Are you joining us for the Gala Dinner too?


----------



## A3DFU

TT_RS said:


> Club Stand for me please Steve
> Thanks
> Stu


Are you joining us for the Gala Dinner too?


----------



## VSPURS

I'd like to come along but not in the club anymore (Haven't renewed) some will have to catch up with you all on the day!


----------



## VSPURS

VSPURS said:


> I'd like to come along but not in the club anymore (Haven't renewed) some will have to catch up with you all on the day!


I have just renewed my membership and bought a TTOC track session!


----------



## Nem

VSPURS said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to come along but not in the club anymore (Haven't renewed) some will have to catch up with you all on the day!
> 
> 
> 
> I have just renewed my membership and bought a TTOC track session!
Click to expand...

Nice one Steve


----------



## stevef

Hi, Can I come onto the club stand to please.


----------



## TT Law

31 cars for the stand now!

Steve


----------



## A3DFU

Sally is on holidays atm but I'll speak with her when she's back to see if we can get 40 tickets


----------



## A3DFU

Sally is on holidays atm but I'll speak with her when she's back to see if we can get 40 tickets


----------



## A3DFU

Sally is on holidays atm but I'll speak with her when she's back to see if we can get 40 tickets


----------



## guzzi

can you add me to the please steve,
cheers norm.


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Steve,

Have given our address to Dani for the tickets for the club stand at castle Combe, but have not been added to the list yet!

Thanx

Lin and Darren
Zebedee


----------



## A3DFU

guzzi said:


> can you add me to the please steve,
> cheers norm.


You very quickly want to join the TTOC :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=199742


----------



## guzzi

been in it for the 2nd year now.


----------



## T3RBO

If you follow the below instructions it will display your TTOC membership banner, change your status from 'newbee' and open up the full forum for you.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## brittan

Another request for a stand pass please on behalf of Loraine, member No 02082.

Address to be sorted later or maybe send the pass to me.


----------



## A3DFU

OK folks,

the tickets will be posted after the 15th September and the meal choices for the Gala Dinner at the Hilton will be posted here soon. I'm just waiting for the veggie option for the main course.


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> OK folks,
> 
> the tickets will be posted after the 15th September and the meal choices for the Gala Dinner at the Hilton will be posted here soon. I'm just waiting for the veggie option for the main course.


veggie option Dani?? surely no TT hard driving owner would be a veggie but pure raw meat maybe 20 seconds a side max


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK folks,
> 
> the tickets will be posted after the 15th September and the meal choices for the Gala Dinner at the Hilton will be posted here soon. I'm just waiting for the veggie option for the main course.
> 
> 
> 
> veggie option Dani?? surely no TT hard driving owner would be a veggie but pure raw meat maybe 20 seconds a side max
Click to expand...

Yup, there is a vegetarian amongst the hard driving TTers and it's not me


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK folks,
> 
> the tickets will be posted after the 15th September and the meal choices for the Gala Dinner at the Hilton will be posted here soon. I'm just waiting for the veggie option for the main course.
> 
> 
> 
> veggie option Dani?? surely no TT hard driving owner would be a veggie but pure raw meat maybe 20 seconds a side max
Click to expand...

Yup, there is a vegetarian amongst the hard driving TTers and it's not me


----------



## Wallsendmag

Dani can you add Fenlander to the club stand list please


----------



## A3DFU

wallsendmag said:


> Dani can you add Fenlander to the club stand list please


I can't Andrew. Steve does that


----------



## A3DFU

All,

if you haven't PM'ed me your conatct details for the club stand ticket to be sent to you, please send them via PM to Andrew, aka wallsendmag, now as I'll be on hols until 24th September.

Thanks, Dani


----------



## A3DFU

*All,

only 15 of you have PM'ed your addresses so far. Will everyone who hasn't done it yet, please PM their address to Andrew, wallsendmag, as I'll be away from my computer for two weeks now.*

Thanks


----------



## Adam-tt

just a quick question what time are we allowed in?


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> just a quick question what time are we allowed in?


It starts at 9am Adam, so would think 8.30am to get car in and settled. Oh and suss out best burger vans :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

> The gates are open from 7 am for traders, 8:00for track entrants, concours entrants and club members, with members of the public admitted from 9 am onwards. There is an entry charge of £10 for adults (children under 16 are free of charge).


----------



## shunter

Another one for the Club stand please Steve.


----------



## Wallsendmag

shunter said:


> Another one for the Club stand please Steve.


No use telling Steve , can you pm me your address please


----------



## Gazzer

Andrew did pm DAni my addy ages ago, so I assume tickets just havnt gone out as yet?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Autometrix haven't sent them out yet Gazzer


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick question what time are we allowed in?
> 
> 
> 
> It starts at 9am Adam, so would think 8.30am to get car in and settled. Oh and suss out best burger vans :lol:
Click to expand...

Now thats a plan


----------



## Wallsendmag

adam-tt said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> just a quick question what time are we allowed in?
> 
> 
> 
> It starts at 9am Adam, so would think 8.30am to get car in and settled. Oh and suss out best burger vans :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now thats a plan
Click to expand...

Are you in for a shock , there is a lovely :wink: cafe there


----------



## TTsline02

Hey All, Think slight misunderstanding with my meal booking, meant evening meal at The Premier Inn, not the awards dinner apologies, not looked at this thread for ages and just got a pm from Danni with meal choices which has prompted me to recheck. Matt


----------



## TT Law

Stand List updated on Page 1 and is now 49 cars!

Steve


----------



## j8keith

TT Law said:


> Stand List updated on Page 1 and is now 49 cars!
> 
> Steve


Must be able to find some else to make the half century.


----------



## Gazzer

[quote="wallsendmag"
Are you in for a shock , there is a lovely :wink: cafe there[/quote]
andrew how could i miss out on all of the grease of a good burger and hotdog over a sit down cafe meal?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> [quote="wallsendmag"
> Are you in for a shock , there is a lovely :wink: cafe there


andrew how could i miss out on all of the grease of a good burger and hotdog over a sit down cafe meal?[/quote]
I didn't say the food was good but if remember the cartoons from the back page of Car & Car Convertions you're in for a treat


----------



## redsilverblue

TT Law said:


> Stand List updated on Page 1 and is now 49 cars!
> 
> Steve


eeerm number 13 and number 40, isn't it the same gaz, the burger lover? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

redsilverblue said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stand List updated on Page 1 and is now 49 cars!
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> eeerm number 13 and number 40, isn't it the same gaz, the burger lover? :roll: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

That's my fault , I pointed out to Steve that the track runners would need space on the stand too.


----------



## Sally Woolacott

I hope there is still space on the stand for me. I have attended the last 5 so would love to be there again. I'm not sure how to get hold of a pass. I've sent a pm to the person who has the list, I think it's Steve the Events Secretary.

Hope to see you there...... 

Sally


----------



## TT Law

Sally Woolacott said:


> I hope there is still space on the stand for me. I have attended the last 5 so would love to be there again. I'm not sure how to get hold of a pass. I've sent a pm to the person who has the list, I think it's Steve the Events Secretary.
> 
> Hope to see you there......
> 
> Sally


Hi Sally,

As in the PM I will start a reserve list as we now have our pass allocation of 49. I will also try and secure some more passes.

Steve


----------



## brittan

Stand pass received: ta muchly. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## IWEM

Hi Steve

Website just crashed so i am not sure if you got my message

We have booked in the Hilton for Friday and Saturday

Can you add us to the list for the Saturday dinner please

Best Regards

Ian & Mary McCartney


----------



## Wallsendmag

IWEM said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Website just crashed so i am not sure if you got my message
> 
> We have booked in the Hilton for Friday and Saturday
> 
> Can you add us to the list for the Saturday dinner please
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Ian & Mary McCartney


The more the merrier, have you booked the dinner ?


----------



## Amaranth

Pass received thank you


----------



## Wallsendmag

I've posted out most of the Club Stand passes just waiting for the Track passes before I send the rest.


----------



## Gazzer

wallsendmag said:


> I've posted out most of the Club Stand passes just waiting for the Track passes before I send the rest.


postman say no pass yet gazz


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted out most of the Club Stand passes just waiting for the Track passes before I send the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> postman say no pass yet gazz
Click to expand...

Thats because you have a track pass as well , pointless posting them out individually . Still waiting for the Track passes to arrive. :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted out most of the Club Stand passes just waiting for the Track passes before I send the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> postman say no pass yet gazz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats because you have a track pass as well , pointless posting them out individually . Still waiting for the Track passes to arrive. :wink:
Click to expand...

oh ok........sozzz just felt left out a bit [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse

God my stand ticket pass today, thanks very much 

Paul


----------



## Bikerz

Only just seen this. You taking Rosie Adam? Passenger seat free?


----------



## Adam-tt

Bikerz said:


> Only just seen this. You taking Rosie Adam? Passenger seat free?


not taking her this year she got too cold for her liking last time lol
but i have a mate whos coming instead could always fit you in the back seat :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

adam-tt said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only just seen this. You taking Rosie Adam? Passenger seat free?
> 
> 
> 
> not taking her this year* she got too cold for her liking last time *lol
> but i have a mate whos coming instead could always fit you in the back seat :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

doesn't sound good [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Adam-tt

lol she didnt have a coat :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

ahhhh, thats ok then, I'll survive then, I willl def have one


----------



## Bikerz

Okies buddy. I might try and catch a lift and take my shoes off and have a nap in the back, never been in back of a TT before


----------



## Typhhon

Someone who offers you the back seat of a TT is probably not your friend..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Typhhon said:


> Someone who offers you the back seat of a TT is probably not your friend..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Depends what their intentions are


----------



## Bikerz

Yeah hold on Adam! It was due to me you now have a TT and you have had a ride in teh special TT and I get back seat in a TT thats the wrong red :roll: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

Lol lol lol 
If my mate pulls out ( that sounds wrong) I will let you know :-D


----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> Okies buddy. I might try and catch a lift and take my shoes off and have a nap in the back, never been in back of a TT before


I think the back seats are classed as group 3 child seats :roll: Don't bang your head to much on the rear window and you will be fine


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okies buddy. I might try and catch a lift and take my shoes off and have a nap in the back, never been in back of a TT before
> 
> 
> 
> I think the back seats are classed as group 3 child seats :roll: Don't bang your head to much on the rear window and you will be fine
Click to expand...

Wait till you see how tall he is :-D


----------



## redsilverblue

how tall? :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

Over 6foot with the biggest feet you will ever see lol


----------



## redsilverblue

omg, he will have a problem then :lol: what size feet? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> omg, he will have a problem then :lol: what size feet? :roll: :lol: :lol:


Try and picture a clowns shoe


----------



## Bikerz

6 foot 4 and size 15 feet! Only 12 stone though :wink:

Giraffee boy is my nickname on Clublupo as they think I have a long neck too. Crusty was my nickname on building sites (crusty the clown)


----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> 6 foot 4 and size 15 feet! Only 12 stone though :wink:
> 
> Giraffee boy is my nickname on Clublupo as they think I have a long neck too. Crusty was my nickname on building sites (crusty the clown)


jeeez boy  well, at least I'm not gonna be the only one with the endless limbs  I might give you a lift in the morning to ADI if you want to, as we are meeting up anyway, only if you promise you will not smear the windows


----------



## Bikerz

Oh nice. Yeah that be nice! Cheers! Il be on my best behaviour honest!


----------



## redsilverblue

so the plan was me and gazz meet up at J9, then go down the M5 to pick up adam at J12? I think, so where are you gonna be? at J12 with adam?


----------



## Amaranth

Anyone going via M4 that I can follow along (will be coming from Oxford so Newbury junction)?


----------



## Bikerz

You going A417/419 and through swindon or oxford to chelt road? If so meet us in Glos/chelt
Adam is junction 11 or 11a. NOT 12.


----------



## Amaranth

Bikerz said:


> You going A417/419 and through swindon or oxford to chelt road? If so meet us in Glos/chelt
> Adam is junction 11 or 11a. NOT 12.


Oooh hadn't thought of going to Cheltenham, yeah I could do that (with REALLY clear instuctions on where to go - been lost in Cheltenham before) - Thank you


----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> You going A417/419 and through swindon or oxford to chelt road? If so meet us in Glos/chelt
> Adam is junction 11 or 11a. NOT 12.


so where you will be then?


----------



## Bikerz

At home! :lol: You can pick me up on way through. Pretty please!  
You will go past bottom of my mums road, so I will walk down and jump in. Your be following Adam so cant get lost (hes not fast enough to get away :wink: )


----------



## Bikerz

Amaranth said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You going A417/419 and through swindon or oxford to chelt road? If so meet us in Glos/chelt
> Adam is junction 11 or 11a. NOT 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh hadn't thought of going to Cheltenham, yeah I could do that (with REALLY clear instuctions on where to go - been lost in Cheltenham before) - Thank you
Click to expand...

We probally dont help actually. I got confused with RR day  :roll: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

Bikerz said:


> At home! :lol: You can pick me up on way through. Pretty please!
> You will go past bottom of my mums road, so I will walk down and jump in. Your be following Adam so cant get lost (hes not fast enough to get away :wink: )


ok no pblms 

do you still live with your mum?


----------



## Bikerz

redsilverblue said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> At home! :lol: You can pick me up on way through. Pretty please!
> You will go past bottom of my mums road, so I will walk down and jump in. Your be following Adam so cant get lost (hes not fast enough to get away :wink: )
> 
> 
> 
> ok no pblms
> 
> do you still live with your mum?
Click to expand...

Thank you
In the summer yes! And I love it, cant beat living with your mum!

Rest of the year I live with 3 of the most stunning women ever :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Bikerz said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> At home! :lol: You can pick me up on way through. Pretty please!
> You will go past bottom of my mums road, so I will walk down and jump in. Your be following Adam so cant get lost (hes not fast enough to get away :wink: )
> 
> 
> 
> ok no pblms
> 
> do you still live with your mum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> In the summer yes! And I love it, cant beat living with your mum!
> 
> Rest of the year I live with 3 of the most stunning women ever :wink:
Click to expand...

And now is the time that you post the pics of these stunning women!!


----------



## Bikerz

I cant, at work :roll: Honest thats my excuse and Im sticking to it :lol: 
Your find them on my FB mate. :wink:
I will be having words with Mrs W and see if shes up for this swap you promised on that note :wink:


----------



## VSPURS

Bikerz said:


> I cant, at work :roll: Honest thats my excuse and Im sticking to it :lol:
> Your find them on my FB mate. :wink:
> I will be having words with Mrs W and see if shes up for this swap you promised on that note :wink:


I dont remember any such agreement!


----------



## Bikerz

VSPURS said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant, at work :roll: Honest thats my excuse and Im sticking to it :lol:
> Your find them on my FB mate. :wink:
> I will be having words with Mrs W and see if shes up for this swap you promised on that note :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont remember any such agreement!
Click to expand...

 :lol: She check up on you on here does she :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

Looks like all's bee sorted well. Thanks Andrew and Steve :wink: I'll go back on holiday :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can people let me know if they haven't had their stand pass ? I'm still waiting for the track passes. I don't want to seem to be a nag but there are a few people that need to renew their membership a it expires this week.


----------



## Amaranth

Bikerz said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You going A417/419 and through swindon or oxford to chelt road? If so meet us in Glos/chelt
> Adam is junction 11 or 11a. NOT 12.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh hadn't thought of going to Cheltenham, yeah I could do that (with REALLY clear instuctions on where to go - been lost in Cheltenham before) - Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We probally dont help actually. I got confused with RR day  :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...

Hello again,
I'm reliably informed by a jobsworth walking map from work that Cheltenham detour will add 60miles + to the round trip. Since I have to drag a teenaged daughter out of bed in the morning, I'd never get there so I'll have to wing it down the A34/M4 solo - thanks everso for the offer of company though


----------



## Gazzer

no passes here as yet track or stand Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> no passes here as yet track or stand Andrew


The track passes havent arrived yet :roll: They'll go out with absoluTTe hopefully


----------



## Bikerz

Amaranth said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You going A417/419 and through swindon or oxford to chelt road? If so meet us in Glos/chelt
> Adam is junction 11 or 11a. NOT 12
> 
> Oooh hadn't thought of going to Cheltenham, yeah I could do that (with REALLY clear instuctions on where to go - been lost in Cheltenham before) - Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> We probally dont help actually. I got confused with RR day  :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hello again,
> I'm reliably informed by a jobsworth walking map from work that Cheltenham detour will add 60miles + to the round trip. Since I have to drag a teenaged daughter out of bed in the morning, I'd never get there so I'll have to wing it down the A34/M4 solo - thanks everso for the offer of company though
Click to expand...

Yes I realised this after posting. Will see you there (and your daughter :wink:  )


----------



## Amaranth

Bikerz said:


> Yes I realised this after posting. Will see you there (and your daughter :wink:  )


See you there - 8 - 8.30am ish about right?


----------



## Bikerz

9am I think it opens?


----------



## Gazzer

Amaranth said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I realised this after posting. Will see you there (and your daughter :wink:  )
> 
> 
> 
> See you there - 8 - 8.30am ish about right?
Click to expand...

You and daughter gettiNg ready for 8am start? See you bout ten


----------



## Amaranth

Gazzer said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I realised this after posting. Will see you there (and your daughter :wink:  )
> 
> 
> 
> See you there - 8 - 8.30am ish about right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and daughter gettiNg ready for 8am start? See you bout ten
Click to expand...

I was planning on dragging her out of bed for a 6.30am start  
Can always stop for coffee if early, I hate being late


----------



## LouLou

I'm coming to ADI... can I come and say hello on the stand?


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all.

Club Stand and Track passes have now arrived.
See you all Saturday.  :lol: 

Richard and Beth (daughter)


----------



## RICHJWALL

LouLou said:


> I'm coming to ADI... can I come and say hello on the stand?


Please do [smiley=gossip.gif]

Rich


----------



## Wallsendmag

LouLou said:


> I'm coming to ADI... can I come and say hello on the stand?


Of course you can


----------



## LouLou

Thank you... do I need a pass, or can I just turn up?


----------



## A3DFU

You need to have a club stand pass to park your car on the club stand. Other than that you can just turn up


----------



## Wallsendmag

Unfortunately I believe the club stand is full now but please come and say hello


----------



## LouLou

Will do - thank you very much


----------



## Anakin

Booked in @ the Premier inn Great Western Way, Swindon, Wiltshire SN5 8UY. on friday night hope 1 or 2 of you might be up for a beer


----------



## Nem

Anakin said:


> Booked in @ the Premier inn Great Western Way, Swindon, Wiltshire SN5 8UY. on friday night hope 1 or 2 of you might be up for a beer


viewtopic.php?f=3&t=239552


----------



## Anakin

Nem said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked in @ the Premier inn Great Western Way, Swindon, Wiltshire SN5 8UY. on friday night hope 1 or 2 of you might be up for a beer
> 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=239552
Click to expand...

tyvm


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anakin said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked in @ the Premier inn Great Western Way, Swindon, Wiltshire SN5 8UY. on friday night hope 1 or 2 of you might be up for a beer
> 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=239552
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tyvm
Click to expand...

You can't do that , I'll have to remember where I parked the car now. :lol:


----------



## jontymo

Anakin said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booked in @ the Premier inn Great Western Way, Swindon, Wiltshire SN5 8UY. on friday night hope 1 or 2 of you might be up for a beer
> 
> 
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=239552
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tyvm
Click to expand...

What time you going down Neil?, we are aiming at setting of from Marsden around 12ish if you want to meet up.

Jon


----------



## Anakin

You can't do that , I'll have to remember where I parked the car now. :lol:[/quote]

hehe I was thinking that, it will be one of the 2 covered in green fly's 

jontymo I'll let you know soon, not sure how early I can get out of work. What time do you think you will be nearl Lymm services on the M6 for ?


----------



## jontymo

Anakin said:


> You can't do that , I'll have to remember where I parked the car now. :lol:


hehe I was thinking that, it will be one of the 2 covered in green fly's 

jontymo I'll let you know soon, not sure how early I can get out of work. What time do you think you will be nearl Lymm services on the M6 for ?[/quote]

Hopefully 1-1.30ish


----------



## Hark

I'm free Saturday so if the weather is decent I'll pop down and say hello.

Are there any organised meet up points?


----------



## Amaranth

Printed my directions for daughter to read me (yeah right!).
A420/M4/A419 Google says 58.7miles, 1 hour 23 minutes....


----------



## redsilverblue

Hark said:


> I'm free Saturday so if the weather is decent I'll pop down and say hello.
> 
> Are there any organised meet up points?


well, three of us are meeting up M5 J11a early, not sure if thats convenient for you :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

11A? whats down there?


----------



## Adam-tt

Gaz if you get chance have a look on Facebook should explain everything


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> 11A? whats down there?


 :roll: :lol:


----------



## TT Law

Everyone,

If you are on the list for the club stand and dont intend coming can you please let us know. We have a couple of people wanting passes on a reserve list.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Gazzer

adam-tt said:


> Gaz if you get chance have a look on Facebook should explain everything


face book explain something.........thats a flippin forst Adam okies will do mucker


----------



## Hark

How early?

There are loads on that list from the midlands or north, are they all going Fri night?


----------



## VSPURS

Hark said:


> How early?
> 
> There are loads on that list from the midlands or north, are they all going Fri night?


I'm driving down Sat morning Matt. Fancy tagging along?


----------



## A3DFU

I'll aim for an 11 am to 12 noon start on Friday possibly pottering round Cirencester fo a bit


----------



## redsilverblue

Hark said:


> How early?
> 
> There are loads on that list from the midlands or north, are they all going Fri night?


7.30 for us


----------



## sazismail

Didnt think i would be able to make this but i should be able to now.

Could you put me down for club stand too please, will be my first meet so would be nice to meet fellow members.

Saz Ismail


----------



## Wallsendmag

sazismail said:


> Didnt think i would be able to make this but i should be able to now.
> 
> Could you put me down for club stand too please, will be my first meet so would be nice to meet fellow members.
> 
> Saz Ismail


Sorry we don't have any more club stand passes :? Best bet is to park in the main car park and pop by to say hello


----------



## sazismail

wallsendmag said:


> sazismail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt think i would be able to make this but i should be able to now.
> 
> Could you put me down for club stand too please, will be my first meet so would be nice to meet fellow members.
> 
> Saz Ismail
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry we don't have any more club stand passes :? Best bet is to park in the main car park and pop by to say hello
Click to expand...

Thats not a problem, well if anything does come up between now and then please let me know. I know there is a reserve list but i'll keep my hopes up  Otherwise, hope to see you all there, hopefully have some inspiration to what to do next.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Might be worth while putting you membership number in your sig :wink:


----------



## sazismail

wallsendmag said:


> Might be worth while putting you membership number in your sig :wink:


Ok god i know this is off topic slightly but i didnt even realise there was a paid membership! Right, i will get that sorted asap


----------



## Arctic Fox

Looks like I'm too late to get a place on the club stand :? Could you add me to the reserve list please. I'm a new member, although we've had TTs and R8 for years, so would love to meet some of you guys. 
So, is the alternative public parking? Is it in a field  or hard standing? My husband's probably going to bring his R8 Spyder as well and he's a little bit precious about parking :roll: 
See you Saturday [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Hark

VSPURS said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> How early?
> 
> There are loads on that list from the midlands or north, are they all going Fri night?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm driving down Sat morning Matt. Fancy tagging along?
Click to expand...

Was gonna text you tonight actually Steve (if you still have the same number). What time you thinking? Presume you're coming from Cannock so get on at Junc 11 or something like that?


----------



## redsilverblue

VSPURS, did sheldon txt you? are you taking M5? Fancy tagging along with us, if 7.30 is not too early...?


----------



## VSPURS

Hark said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> How early?
> 
> There are loads on that list from the midlands or north, are they all going Fri night?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm driving down Sat morning Matt. Fancy tagging along?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was gonna text you tonight actually Steve (if you still have the same number). What time you thinking? Presume you're coming from Cannock so get on at Junc 11 or something like that?
Click to expand...

I'm living Tamworth way now so it will be M42 to the M5. No idea where best to meet up though but it's likely to take me about 2 hours as it's 120 miles.

What time are you aiming to get there?


----------



## VSPURS

redsilverblue said:


> VSPURS, did sheldon txt you? are you taking M5? Fancy tagging along with us, if 7.30 is not too early...?


No text from Sheldon! My route is M42, M5, M4 . . . . Not sure what time I'm leaving yet but it's a 2 hour journey.


----------



## NaughTTy

I'll be coming down tomorrow too now  If there is anyone who can no longer make it I would gladly take your place on the Club stand  TTLaw kindly asked about this the other day but no-one has responded so I thought I would give it another try.... just in case like!


----------



## VSPURS

Weather isnt looking very good!

:?


----------



## Adam-tt

VSPURS said:


> Weather isnt looking very good!
> 
> :?


Weather forecast is cloudy according to my fruit based phone :-D


----------



## NaughTTy

adam-tt said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather isnt looking very good!
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> Weather forecast is cloudy according to my fruit based phone :-D
Click to expand...

Met Office app is showing rain/showers between 9am and 12


----------



## VSPURS

adam-tt said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather isnt looking very good!
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> Weather forecast is cloudy according to my fruit based phone :-D
Click to expand...

BBC says heavy rain!


----------



## redsilverblue

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather isnt looking very good!
> 
> :?
> 
> 
> 
> Weather forecast is cloudy according to my fruit based phone :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BBC says heavy rain!
Click to expand...

 :x


----------



## Adam-tt

Hmmm I don't do rain lol


----------



## Typhhon

My fault

Spent the afternoon polishing n waxing n hoovering..... = rain!


----------



## Redscouse

NaughTTy said:


> I'll be coming down tomorrow too now  If there is anyone who can no longer make it I would gladly take your place on the Club stand  TTLaw kindly asked about this the other day but no-one has responded so I thought I would give it another try.... just in case like!


Hey Paul,

Im currently in bed feeling like $h!te!! If you want to take my stand place then you can as i doubt ill risk getting worse and attending tomorrow, id rather rest in bed, although i really want to go 

So you can have my stand place if you want mate.

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy

Sorry to hear you're not well mate and thanks for the pm and the stand spot - makes cleaning and polishing my old banger worth the effort! Cheers Paul 

Nem & (Mrs)wallsendmag, thanks for your pms and mobiles too - very grateful


----------



## Gazzer

really looking forward to this now.......ooooh my first meet :roll:


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS, did sheldon txt you? are you taking M5? Fancy tagging along with us, if 7.30 is not too early...?
> 
> 
> 
> No text from Sheldon! My route is M42, M5, M4 . . . . Not sure what time I'm leaving yet but it's a 2 hour journey.
Click to expand...

What time you setting off, i m doing m6 then m5 ?


----------



## R80RTT

Red I ll take your place if still available ?


----------



## peter-ss

Just setting off now.


----------



## redsilverblue

Typhhon said:


> My fault
> 
> Spent the afternoon polishing n waxing n hoovering..... = rain!


me too, but the weather was awesom, still is....  


Gazzer said:


> really looking forward to this now.......ooooh my first meet :roll:


+1..........+1


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS, did sheldon txt you? are you taking M5? Fancy tagging along with us, if 7.30 is not too early...?
> 
> 
> 
> No text from Sheldon! My route is M42, M5, M4 . . . . Not sure what time I'm leaving yet but it's a 2 hour journey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What time you setting off, i m doing m6 then m5 ?
Click to expand...

I'll be joining the M5 from the M42.

Any idea what time you'd get there and I'll plan it to get there at the same time. I'm 34 miles from the M5 Junc 4A!


----------



## R80RTT

Looking to be Around there 8 to 8.15 .......


----------



## R80RTT

Just looking for my lost tickets :lol:


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> Looking to be Around there 8 to 8.15 .......


Ok, i'll leave at about 7:30 and so should be there for about 8 and then i'll just tootle along!


----------



## Gazzer

half day then lads?


----------



## VSPURS

Gazzer said:


> half day then lads?


You on the road early doors then?


----------



## Gazzer

were meeting j11a m5 7.30 bud, will be there for 8  thats me adam and silver pinky blue


----------



## Hark

Have thought about it and I'd rather stay in bed. lol

Might see you all around lunch time.


----------



## VSPURS

I'll be leaving earlier than expected as I'm up earlier than expected and the weather is meant to be better in the morning compared to the afternoon.


----------



## Amaranth

Literally just dragged daughter out of bed, cashpoint then we're off


----------



## R80RTT

Lol grand prix shootout first then on route...


----------



## Adam-tt

Just got back  
good turn out i think


----------



## redsilverblue

me too, hungry and very tired, but enjoyed the track sooo much, got some nice pictures too


----------



## redsilverblue

oh how did you all fit? :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> oh how did you all fit? :roll:


lol mrs was squashed in the back seat hitting her head on the window with sheldon sat in front :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

jeeez adam, your mrs always have to come first!!!! :lol:


----------



## Adam-tt

redsilverblue said:


> jeeez adam, your mrs always have to come first!!!! :lol:


i think i have alot of making up to do tomorrow 

have you uploaded your photos yet?


----------



## redsilverblue

not yet, prob won't untill tomorrow or very late evening


----------



## Zebedee

Hi all,

Just got back, turn out on the stand was very good!! Just a few spots of rain in the morning, then the sun came out!! Nice to see everyone again, Keith your car is fab, love it!! Stuart, good company as per usual!!

Lin and Darren.


----------



## Gazzer

it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.


agree gaz, with the second sentence :wink:
you on a track (I think it was you...)


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.
> 
> 
> 
> agree gaz, with the second sentence :wink:
Click to expand...

hope your day was good aswell hun? me and flip hunted all over for a burger van but eeeeek only place i have ever been too with none???? coulda murdered a big juicy 1/4 with cheese and onions  as said though was good to meet up and i enjoyed the convoy down (apart from Adams driving)  roll on the RR day next


----------



## Adam-tt

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.
> 
> 
> 
> agree gaz, with the second sentence :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope your day was good aswell hun? me and flip hunted all over for a burger van but eeeeek only place i have ever been too with none???? coulda murdered a big juicy 1/4 with cheese and onions  as said though was good to meet up and i enjoyed the convoy down (apart from Adams driving)  roll on the RR day next
Click to expand...

What you trying to say :lol: 
i did forget i was leading the convoy at one point


----------



## Gazzer

leading or leaving??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

redsilverblue said:


> me too, hungry and very tired, but enjoyed the track sooo much, got some nice pictures too


Got some great vids if I can upload them

Cant believe there were 4 R8 GTs... Was that the full english quota ??

spurs was a let down lol and got beaten by a Mrk2..... Unbelievable lol... Paint job looking cool...

Matt Bss seats looking sweettttt


----------



## redsilverblue

R80RTT said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> me too, hungry and very tired, but enjoyed the track sooo much, got some nice pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> Got some great vids if I can upload them
> 
> Cant believe there were 4 R8 GTs... Was that the full english quota ??
> 
> spurs was a let down lol and got beaten by a Mrk2..... Unbelievable lol... Paint job looking cool...
> 
> Matt Bss seats looking sweettttt
Click to expand...

hey did you see that estate nearly had an accident?  I "taped" it on the phone but flipping thing doesn't work [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> leading or leaving??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


I actually asked sheldon like twice if he's ok, cos i was following adam.... his speed ...let's blame the roads being "wormy" :roll:


----------



## jontymo

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.
> 
> 
> 
> agree gaz, with the second sentence :wink:
Click to expand...

Sorry guys that you felt this way, next time pile in with all if its a bit quiet.

We will look out for you in future and make sure we say hello, i got a bit to addicted to getting on the track this time :mrgreen:

Glad you enjoyed yourselves though and that the weather was pretty good to us.

From Tracey and me what an awesome event and a big big well done to all who turned up but a special thanks to the committee members who again organised everything to do with us being at this event today [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The TTS was fantastic on track as was the others guys TTS's and were pretty fast all over, thought we may have seen more TT RS's on track! and the clan of mk1's did the usual job of holding the fort and putting in sterling performance's.

Not uploaded any of our pictures as yet just a few of us on track from the events photographer





































Jontymo


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> leading or leaving??? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually asked sheldon like twice if he's ok, cos i was following adam.... his speed ...let's blame the roads being "wormy" :roll:
Click to expand...

wormy? nah hun rosie said he always drives like that :lol: :lol:


----------



## R80RTT

redsilverblue said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> me too, hungry and very tired, but enjoyed the track sooo much, got some nice pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> Got some great vids if I can upload them
> 
> Cant believe there were 4 R8 GTs... Was that the full english quota ??
> 
> spurs was a let down lol and got beaten by a Mrk2..... Unbelievable lol... Paint job looking cool...
> 
> Matt Bss seats looking sweettttt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey did you see that estate nearly had an accident?  I "taped" it on the phone but flipping thing doesn't work [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
Click to expand...

Yep turned my phone off a lap before though, he was sliding everywhere....well before hand

The best race was the silver quattro sport and the blue ttrs with the top down... I m sure the qs took him!!

The wrapped ttrs in matt black was close to rear ending someone


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great to see everyone today one of the best turn outs ever outside the annual evenTT . If you want to say hello just come on over we don't bite honest .


----------



## R80RTT

wallsendmag said:


> Great to see everyone today one of the best turn outs ever outside the annual evenTT . If you want to say hello just come on over we don't bite honest .


I think that was better than evenTT... We should hold the national event there


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.
> 
> 
> 
> agree gaz, with the second sentence :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hope your day was good aswell hun? me and flip hunted all over for a burger van but eeeeek only place i have ever been too with none???? coulda murdered a big juicy 1/4 with cheese and onions  as said though was good to meet up and i enjoyed the convoy down (apart from Adams driving)  roll on the RR day next
Click to expand...

yep roll on rr day, wanted to chat with you, you seem like a right giggle :lol: but the track swallowed me, my first car show ever, so I was like  noise  skidding  smell of tyres  ...and then I had to go home because of the lil man


----------



## R80RTT

Why was there no audi driver mags for sale??.


----------



## Gazzer

we can have a good chat at RR day hun over foooooooood 

if that was a yearly event would need a bigger stand Andrew lol, wish i could put names to the faces dohhhh.


----------



## 666MRB

> redsilverblue wrote:
> R80RTT wrote:
> redsilverblue wrote:
> me too, hungry and very tired, but enjoyed the track sooo much, got some nice pictures too
> 
> Got some great vids if I can upload them
> 
> Cant believe there were 4 R8 GTs... Was that the full english quota ??
> 
> spurs was a let down lol and got beaten by a Mrk2..... Unbelievable lol... Paint job looking cool...
> 
> Matt Bss seats looking sweettttt
> 
> hey did you see that estate nearly had an accident? I "taped" it on the phone but flipping thing doesn't work
> 
> Yep turned my phone off a lap before though, he was sliding everywhere....well before hand
> 
> The best race was the silver quattro sport and the blue ttrs with the top down... I m sure the qs took him!!
> 
> The wrapped ttrs in matt black was close to rear ending someone


Yeah that was me in the Silver QS  Managed to do him and everything else in the way lol - I was ment to be on the second TT session though, but turned up at 1:50pm for a 2pm start and they were already out  oh well was good fun though...


----------



## jontymo

666MRB said:


> redsilverblue wrote:
> R80RTT wrote:
> redsilverblue wrote:
> me too, hungry and very tired, but enjoyed the track sooo much, got some nice pictures too
> 
> Got some great vids if I can upload them
> 
> Cant believe there were 4 R8 GTs... Was that the full english quota ??
> 
> spurs was a let down lol and got beaten by a Mrk2..... Unbelievable lol... Paint job looking cool...
> 
> Matt Bss seats looking sweettttt
> 
> hey did you see that estate nearly had an accident? I "taped" it on the phone but flipping thing doesn't work
> 
> Yep turned my phone off a lap before though, he was sliding everywhere....well before hand
> 
> The best race was the silver quattro sport and the blue ttrs with the top down... I m sure the qs took him!!
> 
> The wrapped ttrs in matt black was close to rear ending someone
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was me in the Silver QS  Managed to do him and everything else in the way lol - I was ment to be on the second TT session though, but turned up at 1:50pm for a 2pm start and they were already out  oh well was good fun though...
Click to expand...

Hi MRB,

You made me laugh in the 1st outing, i was out in front in the white TTS that you and the other 2 TTS's were chasing down for most of the session, when i moved over to let you all through and jumped on the back the misses had a fit of choking  due to your brakes, exhaust and whatever else smoking away, i have never seen brakes throwing out as much smoke LOL, Tracey was shouting they are going to set on fire in a min :mrgreen: , Your QS look the part and was really putting in a shift [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Jontymo


----------



## R80RTT

666MRB said:


> redsilverblue wrote:
> R80RTT wrote:
> redsilverblue wrote:
> me too, hungry and very tired, but enjoyed the track sooo much, got some nice pictures too
> 
> Got some great vids if I can upload them
> 
> Cant believe there were 4 R8 GTs... Was that the full english quota ??
> 
> spurs was a let down lol and got beaten by a Mrk2..... Unbelievable lol... Paint job looking cool...
> 
> Matt Bss seats looking sweettttt
> 
> hey did you see that estate nearly had an accident? I "taped" it on the phone but flipping thing doesn't work
> 
> Yep turned my phone off a lap before though, he was sliding everywhere....well before hand
> 
> The best race was the silver quattro sport and the blue ttrs with the top down... I m sure the qs took him!!
> 
> The wrapped ttrs in matt black was close to rear ending someone
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that was me in the Silver QS  Managed to do him and everything else in the way lol - I was ment to be on the second TT session though, but turned up at 1:50pm for a 2pm start and they were already out  oh well was good fun though...
Click to expand...

Goodd Lad... Nice Qs... Seen it at the TT shop a couple of times? What you running?? You seems to have him on the braking..... Abit more balls on the late braking and you d for done him early doors lol lol and you had the roof on lol lol

Shame Mr Spurs let us down lol lol


----------



## R80RTT

:roll: Got all this on vid.... Sounds ace....


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## Adam-tt

Link to the album http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r186/madandfun/Audi Driver International 2011/


----------



## Gazzer

some cracking pics Adam, nice one m8


----------



## John-H

Gazzer said:


> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.


Really sorry I missed you. I was trying to fix Stuart's window for some time from early on and then had to visit a good few traders. When I got back Dani mentioned she'd spoken to you. I asked where you were and she said you'd already left - and I was looking forward to meeting you too :?


----------



## VSPURS

Wow Wow Wow with the let down!

I was gutted!


----------



## Adam-tt

VSPURS said:


> Wow Wow Wow with the let down!
> 
> I was gutted!


all show and no go lol :lol:

Car did sound very nice though


----------



## Typhhon

Came back at 4 at everyone seemed to have gone?
Then the rain started!
Great day.
Thanks for the book also.
Just cleaning up the pics...

Moments Skoda on fire! fancy bringing one to an Audi day.
That pair of NSU's...
R8 being a lawnmower....
RS4 breathing fire....


----------



## 666MRB

LOL - To my brakes smoking lol...was braking pretty bloody hard lol...

I do however need to check them out cos Sav and Bikerz spotted that i may either have a stone stuck or may need some new discs...oh well...was great fun and pleased I put on a show


----------



## jontymo

666MRB said:


> LOL - To my brakes smoking lol...was braking pretty bloody hard lol...
> 
> I do however need to check them out cos Sav and Bikerz spotted that i may either have a stone stuck or may need some new discs...oh well...was great fun and pleased I put on a show


Cough splutter!!!!!! LOL great stuff and yes it was a good show :mrgreen:

Jontymo


----------



## Amaranth

Thank you Thank you Thankyou for an excellent time! Courtney and I felt very welcome  
I have a very rough You tube video that I'm trying to get up - sorry for the delay.


----------



## R80RTT

666MRB said:


> LOL - To my brakes smoking lol...was braking pretty bloody hard lol...
> 
> I do however need to check them out cos Sav and Bikerz spotted that i may either have a stone stuck or may need some new discs...oh well...was great fun and pleased I put on a show


Thought you just had new brakes and disks??


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> Wow Wow Wow with the let down!
> 
> I was gutted!


Lol It did sound awesome on the straight... However the Mrk2222222 wooooped you.... You should hear my videos... It was like watch this on the straightttt woooppppnem and then it was.... Lol he must have a problem houston!


----------



## j8keith

A BIG thank you to everyone for a really enjoyable day, especially the committee as there was obviously a lot of behind the scenes work to make things happen, good weather, good turnout, good company and plenty of cars to drool over. Thanks Lin & Darren for your comments about my new acquisition, I must admit I'm rather pleased with it. Can't wait until the next big meet up. The TTOC is certainly on a roll    
Regards,
Keith.


----------



## 666MRB

Rich I did mate lol...this is the issue...well tbh kinda thinking it may of been the new pads cos it was its first outing to be fair as been out the UK for the last 6 weeks since I got the car back....just a bit concerned about this discs...hmmm will work it out im sure!


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Wow Wow with the let down!
> 
> I was gutted!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol It did sound awesome on the straight... However the Mrk2222222 wooooped you.... You should hear my videos... It was like watch this on the straightttt woooppppnem and then it was.... Lol he must have a problem houston!
Click to expand...

I want to hear it!!!


----------



## VSPURS

R80RTT said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Wow Wow with the let down!
> 
> I was gutted!
> 
> 
> 
> However the Mrk2222222 wooooped you.... You should hear my videos... It was like watch this on the straightttt woooppppnem and then it was.... Lol he must have a problem houston!
Click to expand...

What Mk2 was this then, cos although the engine kept cutting out I was never overtaken?!


----------



## Typhhon

http://s266.photobucket.com/albums/ii26 ... 11TTOC.mp4

Hope it works...


----------



## VSPURS

While it was working! :?


----------



## Gazzer

who was the bald guy with the white tt? cracking guy and his mrs...........my god a track whore or what


----------



## bigsyd

All I can say is a HUGE thanks to Matt TTsline. On the 1st outing of the TTs myself Linda and Kelly was viewing from the raised hill area and I must say what a fantastic sight it was seeing the TT 's going hell for leather round the circuit 8) 8) 8) it looks soooooo good
On the return to the stand I was buzzing just like the people who had just been round and I was telling them how fantastic it looked, then out of the blue Matt said right syd we will get you a helmet and you can come on the next session    well I have NEVER been on a race track let alone in a car on a track in my life and I will be honest and say I was a little nervous  anyway I borrowed a helmet from steve vspurs ( cheers dude 8) ) and then it was time at the start there was 3 cars in front and us, Matt said for the 1st couple of laps I will just find my feet again then push on 8) I just said go for it 

What can I say WHAT A BUZZ I was grinning from ear to ear it was one of the best afternoons ever and I was like a giddy kid in the car. If you have never been on a track make it one of your things to do even as just a passenger it is fantastic and like gazza a tad scary at first but as an experience i loved it. And also some advanced driving lessons on a track for me


----------



## NaughTTy

What a cracking day! Really well done to the committee on the organisation and such a good turnout! I managed to blag a ride in both the green R8 GT and the Stasis R8 thanks to APS  Obscene power in both of them although the GT just about has the edge, especially on stability - hardly surpring really but what a couple of monsters [smiley=dude.gif]

Great to meet a few new faces today too - glad I finally got to meet Gazzer (see - somebody else did introduce themselves mate! :wink Aly, has Courtney stopped ing yet?!

Moments of the day must incude the S6 Avant being sooooo close to going into the wall after a "bit of a moment" at camp corner, the Skoda catching fire (mind you he was seriously on it being the black Seat. :roll: ) and Andy winning Best in Class and Best in show in the Concourse yet again! [smiley=sunny.gif] He's won it so many times now I don't think anyone bothered to take any photos of the big occasion :lol:

I'll get some pics up soon too - only 350 to go through - gotta love burst mode  :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

bigsyd said:


> All I can say is a HUGE thanks to Matt TTsline. On the 1st outing of the TTs myself Linda and Kelly was viewing from the raised hill area and I must say what a fantastic sight it was seeing the TT 's going hell for leather round the circuit 8) 8) 8) it looks soooooo good
> On the return to the stand I was buzzing just like the people who had just been round and I was telling them how fantastic it looked, then out of the blue Matt said right syd we will get you a helmet and you can come on the next session    well I have NEVER been on a race track let alone in a car on a track in my life and I will be honest and say I was a little nervous  anyway I borrowed a helmet from steve vspurs ( cheers dude 8) ) and then it was time at the start there was 3 cars in front and us, Matt said for the 1st couple of laps I will just find my feet again then push on 8) I just said go for it
> 
> What can I say WHAT A BUZZ I was grinning from ear to ear it was one of the best afternoons ever and I was like a giddy kid in the car. If you have never been on a track make it one of your things to do even as just a passenger it is fantastic and like gazza a tad scary at first but as an experience i loved it. And also some advanced driving lessons on a track for me


you left ya walking stick syd, so i handed it to some guy who lives close to you?.........good to see you today though m8ee


----------



## bigsyd

Gazzer you are a star [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] cheers for that, Matt is calling with it tomorrow


----------



## redsilverblue

few pics






























































































































































































not TTs


----------



## RICHJWALL

Nice to see you all again today.
A big thank you to all that organised the event as i understand how difficult it can be.

The track session was a great laugh in the morning.
I also did the 1 pm childrens parade lap. This i was told it would be at walking pace for safety. Well my advice to you all is to grab a child for next year. I cained it round and drifted through the corners as i did earlier      . The smile on every childrens faces was off the scale.( Walking pace at 90mph) hmmmmm 8) 8)

see you all at the next one

Richard and Beth


----------



## brittan

Good to see so many people today and the biggest turn out of TTs at ADI in the last 5 years.

A few pictures:


























And Audi have given up polishing their show cars. :roll:


----------



## brittan

Some track actionists:


----------



## R80RTT

666MRB said:


> Rich I did mate lol...this is the issue...well tbh kinda thinking it may of been the new pads cos it was its first outing to be fair as been out the UK for the last 6 weeks since I got the car back....just a bit concerned about this discs...hmmm will work it out im sure!


 You always need to keep one eye on the competition lol Yep time for the Rs4 kit....for u


----------



## R80RTT

VSPURS said:


> R80RTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Wow Wow with the let down!
> 
> I was gutted!
> 
> 
> 
> However the Mrk2222222 wooooped you.... You should hear my videos... It was like watch this on the straightttt woooppppnem and then it was.... Lol he must have a problem houston!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What Mk2 was this then, cos although the engine kept cutting out I was never overtaken?!
Click to expand...

You was at the back from the start... I had a tenner on you passing everyone on the outside rail...the white Mrk2 left you for dead from the start lol lol i m staying out tonight so will try and upload some vids tomorrow


----------



## phope

Well, TTOC has got a few pics posted up by Audi UK on their Facebook album of today 

Good publicity for the club


----------



## R80RTT

Can everyo e refrain from facking touching the flock... I have a wear mark lol lol


----------



## bigsyd

Jontymo in his mk2 TTS was driving like a pro 8) that car was flying  8) 8) 8)


----------



## gadgetboy38

Excellent day yet again  heres a few pics of mine.


----------



## peter-ss

Another excellent TTOC day out - Here's some of my photos of the day.


----------



## peter-ss

Gazzer said:


> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.


I know I've said it before but it would be good if people put their photos on their profiles and then we'd know who's who.

I generally find that I put a couple of extra faces to names on each event that I attend; today it was Syd and Linda.


----------



## Gazzer

peter................ok speak loud and be proud............i am a tractor lover lol. didnt get to chat & that was my fault as when i finished convo you were gone  just wanted to say hi but missed the chance due to the day.


----------



## peter-ss

I spent quite a bit of time away from the TTOC area today, some of which was a lap of the track on foot!



Gazzer said:


> ...........i am a tractor lover lol.


Was that you ploughing the inside of the circuit?

:wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

peter-ss said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've said it before but it would be good if people put their photos on their profiles and then we'd know who's who.
> 
> I generally find that I put a couple of extra faces to names on each event that I attend; today it was Syd and Linda.
Click to expand...

I was the good looking guy, red ClanTT poloshirt, blue V6 Mk1


----------



## Gazzer

peter-ss said:


> I spent quite a bit of time away from the TTOC area today, some of which was a lap of the track on foot!
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...........i am a tractor lover lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that you ploughing the inside of the circuit?
> 
> :wink:
Click to expand...

unlike two ttoc members i stayed on track the whole time just a wikkle bit slower lol


----------



## Gazzer

KevtoTTy said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> it was a good turnout and i felt welcomed by Dani and Andrew who i thought were great. being my first event i thought more maybe would have taken the trouble to introduce themselves? but a good day never the less i felt.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've said it before but it would be good if people put their photos on their profiles and then we'd know who's who.
> 
> I generally find that I put a couple of extra faces to names on each event that I attend; today it was Syd and Linda.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was the good looking guy, red ClanTT poloshirt, blue V6 Mk1
Click to expand...

pic?


----------



## LouLou

I was there today... took a walk round the TT Concourse.. sorry I didn't put my car on it, but not as sparkly clean as most on there, although I did catch some people taking pics of it near the Audi stand. I have put my pics on Facebook and put a few faces to a name today. Had a blast on the circuit in an R8 too. Was a great day


----------



## Gazzer

Hall of fame section required maybe? as a stickie over 1k posts?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have a look at the Audi UK facebook page 

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer

wallsendmag said:


> Have a look at the Audi UK facebook page
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


der link andy............


----------



## phope

Posted already Andy 

https://www.facebook.com/AudiUK


----------



## Wallsendmag

Oops dudnt see that 
Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## KevtoTTy

wallsendmag said:


> Oops dudnt see that
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


pardon?


----------



## phope

Just concentrate on the award speech...


----------



## phope

TTOC has won Best Club Event award so far at the ADI award ceremony...


----------



## NaughTTy

Just a few pics....

TTOC Stand

























































































Some others: 









































These two needed a good meal :roll: 









Best in show....again!

























Amaranth's daughter out in the R8 GT...grinning like Cheshire cat!

























Some more others:

































































































Track action:

















































































































































































If anyone wants their reg's blanked out, please pm me. Also if anyone would like some full res shots, pm me your email address


----------



## Wallsendmag

Big surprise at the end of the awards we've won the Michelin special award for the organisation doing most for it's members 

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## NaughTTy

Fantastic result guys and gals! 8)


----------



## jontymo

Gazzer said:


> who was the bald guy with the white tt? cracking guy and his mrs...........my god a track whore or what


What you saying LOL, absolutely brilliant day, the mrs was adamant she was on all 3 track sessions, the bald look is fashion  honest

jontymo


----------



## Amaranth

Awards were well deserved
An excellent event with special thanks to Paul (Naughtty) for making Courtney's day!


----------



## NaughTTy

No problem Aly - do you want the full res shots of her in the car?


----------



## j8keith

Well done much deserved Awards, testament to how good the Committee and Club is, roll on next year.


----------



## VSPURS

I had a great day yesterday! Good to see quite a few new faces too, although I didn't manage to meet many of them unfortunately.

Excellent results on the awards guys as ever! Very well deserved.

See many of you soon at the RR Day on the 29th!

8)


----------



## Hark

I'm impressed to see so many on track, usually I've only seen a couple take theirs on.

Presume it was a good day then?


----------



## redsilverblue

NaughTTy said:


> Just a few pics....
> 
> These two needed a good meal :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw them eating in the canteen, with my own eyes :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## peter-ss

phope said:


> TTOC has won Best Club Event award so far at the ADI award ceremony...


Congratulations to Steve and the rest of the Committee; a very well deserved award!


----------



## NaughTTy

redsilverblue said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few pics....
> 
> These two needed a good meal :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> saw them eating in the canteen, with my own eyes :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

TBH I saw them queuing at the baguette van too - maybe they were binge eating for a purge later on :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

just thinking can't put your face to your nick or a car :?


----------



## NaughTTy

redsilverblue said:


> just thinking can't put your face to your nick or a car :?


Ditto!

I wasn't around the TTOC stand much as I was loitering around APS for the passenger rides or stuck behind the lens!

I'll see if I had suitable pic to post  But my car is the black MK1 :


----------



## Jae

Any one have a list of the award winners at all, for all categories?

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=48.132322,11.606064


----------



## Gazzer

jontymo said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> who was the bald guy with the white tt? cracking guy and his mrs...........my god a track whore or what
> 
> 
> 
> What you saying LOL, absolutely brilliant day, the mrs was adamant she was on all 3 track sessions, the bald look is fashion  honest
> 
> jontymo
Click to expand...

sozz m8ee now i will deffo not forget you lol. was good to meet you and the good lady, roll on the next event i can get time off work for.


----------



## KevtoTTy

What about me - I let him past me (honest!) :lol:


----------



## TT K8

Great day yesterday. Shame my cold got the better of me and we had to slope off early.

There seems to be a real increase though in comments of less well known faces not knowing who everyone is, and feeling a bit left out. As Peter said, I think we all tend to put a couple more pieces in the puzzle each meet and match faces to cars and forum ID's, but still end the day and realise someone we really wanted to catch up with was right next to us!

There has to be some way surely of us being able to make the connections better so can all get more out of these rare opportunities - would name badges help do you think with forum name, proper name and a photo of the car help, or is that too much like being at work??? Maybe we need a 'meeter & greeter' who makes sure everyone knows each other but how feasiuble is that at big events like this?

Anyone got any ideas? I don't mind doing some leg work and co-ordinating an order for personalised badges or something like that if enough think that would be useful............................


----------



## Adam-tt

TT K8 said:


> Great day yesterday. Shame my cold got the better of me and we had to slope off early.
> 
> There seems to be a real increase though in comments of less well known faces not knowing who everyone is, and feeling a bit left out. As Peter said, I think we all tend to put a couple more pieces in the puzzle each meet and match faces to cars and forum ID's, but still end the day and realise someone we really wanted to catch up with was right next to us!
> 
> There has to be some way surely of us being able to make the connections better so can all get more out of these rare opportunities - would name badges help do you think with forum name, proper name and a photo of the car help, or is that too much like being at work??? Maybe we need a 'meeter & greeter' who makes sure everyone knows each other but how feasiuble is that at big events like this?
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? I don't mind doing some leg work and co-ordinating an order for personalised badges or something like that if enough think that would be useful............................


some sort of name badge thing would be a good idea


----------



## peter-ss

Or photos on peoples profiles. :?


----------



## V6RUL

peter-ss said:


> Or photos on peoples profiles. :?


That would upset the keyboard warriors.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## jontymo

i bought some nice pressed number plates with my forum name on to place in my windscreen, suppose i could hang it around my neck. :mrgreen:


----------



## TT K8

Only if you had the false chest wig and dodgy 70's tash as well you medallion man!

Seriously though, would enough people be interested in badges? Don't have to cost the earth.


----------



## TT K8

peter-ss said:


> Or photos on peoples profiles. :?


To be honest, that did work, as I wouln't have had a clue it was you otherwise Peter! Nice to say hi by the way.


----------



## Amaranth

Name badges for people AND their cars would be great.


----------



## Typhhon

peter-ss said:


> Another excellent TTOC day out - Here's some of my photos of the day.
> 
> Its mine the black in the middle between the Mk2's FAME!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Typhhon said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another excellent TTOC day out - Here's some of my photos of the day.
> 
> Its mine the black in the middle between the Mk2's FAME!
Click to expand...

There is a better one with your car in on the Audi UK facebook page :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

TT K8 said:


> Only if you had the false chest wig and dodgy 70's tash as well you medallion man!
> 
> Seriously though, would enough people be interested in badges? Don't have to cost the earth.


We have name cards for the Committee we could offer these in the the shop to the same design if anyone wants one to go with the lanyards that are part of the Premium Membership Pack. I'm sure they would be about £1 including postage.


----------



## peter-ss

TT K8 said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or photos on peoples profiles. :?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, that did work, as I wouln't have had a clue it was you otherwise Peter! Nice to say hi by the way.
Click to expand...

Yes likewise, although I didn't know that you were the 'Tiger' until I got home.


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> me and flip hunted all over for a burger van but eeeeek only place i have ever been too with none???? coulda murdered a big juicy 1/4 with cheese and onions  as said though was good to meet up and i enjoyed the convoy down (apart from Adams driving)  roll on the RR day next


Gaz, did you not go into the caffee for a fry up?


----------



## Gazzer

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and flip hunted all over for a burger van but eeeeek only place i have ever been too with none???? coulda murdered a big juicy 1/4 with cheese and onions  as said though was good to meet up and i enjoyed the convoy down (apart from Adams driving)  roll on the RR day next
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz, did you not go into the caffee for a fry up?
Click to expand...

Dani was a que three miles long and being a miserable sod i hate having to que hun lol........will bring a flipping throw away bbq next time and do me own lol............BACK YOU LOT AND GET YA OWN is what will happen i know lol. thx Dani btw for such a lovely welcome and chat......very very nice lady xxx


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and flip hunted all over for a burger van but eeeeek only place i have ever been too with none???? coulda murdered a big juicy 1/4 with cheese and onions  as said though was good to meet up and i enjoyed the convoy down (apart from Adams driving)  roll on the RR day next
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz, did you not go into the caffee for a fry up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani was a que three miles long and being a miserable sod i hate having to que hun lol........will bring a flipping throw away bbq next time and do me own lol............BACK YOU LOT AND GET YA OWN is what will happen i know lol. thx Dani btw for such a lovely welcome and chat......very very nice lady xxx
Click to expand...

Great to meet you Gazza pity you didn't fany a second go on the track :?


----------



## Gazzer

Andrew bud, wasnt i didnt fancy it...........was i bottled it bud :lol: :lol: car isnt set up for that and my driving ability was not upto it tbh lol. yeah was great too meet folks at last, diff perception from being behind a keyboard and yakking to meeting at last.
for me an 8 out of ten......one point lost due to not enough food vans and one point lost to my inability to drive the track how i wanted too or felt i should have. you and dani were the main ttoc committee meet ups that were cool for me. downer was my own perception of what i expected maybe. good job done on organizing this event and am thinking if i can help with a collapsible ttoc sign for the next one?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> Andrew bud, wasnt i didnt fancy it...........was i bottled it bud :lol: :lol: car isnt set up for that and my driving ability was not upto it tbh lol. yeah was great too meet folks at last, diff perception from being behind a keyboard and yakking to meeting at last.
> for me an 8 out of ten......one point lost due to not enough food vans and one point lost to my inability to drive the track how i wanted too or felt i should have. you and dani were the main ttoc committee meet ups that were cool for me. downer was my own perception of what i expected maybe. good job done on organizing this event and am thinking if i can help with a collapsible ttoc sign for the next one?


Thanks for that Gazzer we have plenty of banners and signs, the problem is we all drive TTs :lol: :lol: . I'm trying to get Pete to cough up for a club A6 Avant :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew bud, wasnt i didnt fancy it...........was i bottled it bud :lol: :lol: car isnt set up for that and my driving ability was not upto it tbh lol. yeah was great too meet folks at last, diff perception from being behind a keyboard and yakking to meeting at last.
> for me an 8 out of ten......one point lost due to not enough food vans and one point lost to my inability to drive the track how i wanted too or felt i should have. you and dani were the main ttoc committee meet ups that were cool for me. downer was my own perception of what i expected maybe. good job done on organizing this event and am thinking if i can help with a collapsible ttoc sign for the next one?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that Gazzer we have plenty of banners and signs, the problem is we all drive TTs :lol: :lol: . I'm trying to get Pete to cough up for a club A6 Avant :wink:
Click to expand...

get a sponsor too drive it down Andrew? they would be there anyways and bit of mutual back rubbing


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> me and flip hunted all over for a burger van but eeeeek only place i have ever been too with none???? coulda murdered a big juicy 1/4 with cheese and onions  as said though was good to meet up and i enjoyed the convoy down (apart from Adams driving)  roll on the RR day next
> 
> 
> 
> Gaz, did you not go into the caffee for a fry up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dani was a que three miles long and being a miserable sod i hate having to que hun lol........will bring a flipping throw away bbq next time and do me own lol............BACK YOU LOT AND GET YA OWN is what will happen i know lol. thx Dani btw for such a lovely welcome and chat......very very nice lady xxx
Click to expand...

Well thank you Gaz 

I hope you got your yellow courgette home ok and will enjoy it as much as I enjoy mine [smiley=chef.gif]

And as for the weekend:
thanks all for making our club stand one of the best (if not the best) on show. It is you, the members who turn up, that make all of it happen!
A shame that some of you felt we should have introduced ourselves better. Point taken - we must work on this; but it is very difficult at these big events to do 100 jobs at the same time: setting up, looking after the club stand, selling, signing on new members, talking to traders forging relations that benefit the club etc. And occasionally even committee members/reps require a coffee or p-break as it is dead tiring to be on one's feet from 6am till 5pm. 
But then again, as Andrew said, just come and chat to us; tap us on the shoulder and say "high, I'm ,,,, and who are you?" It always works for me if I have to introduce myself 

Steve and Tony, very sorry about your cars and the shortened track sessions.

Oh, and I just got home 2 hour ago - completely chattered ,,,,


----------



## jontymo

Some more piccys































































































































jontymo


----------



## VSPURS

Dani,

What was the name of the American Website that wanted to run a feature on my TT. I've forgotten the name!? You sent the guy my way I believe!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Gazzer

Dani the courgette was done this afternoon, i did a stirfry with that included after lightly cooking garlic slivers with olive oil and saome fresh parsley. ty soo much it was lovely in a chili and ginger sauce yum yum


----------



## A3DFU

VSPURS said:


> Dani,
> 
> What was the name of the American Website that wanted to run a feature on my TT. I've forgotten the name!? You sent the guy my way I believe!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve


Oh dear ,,,, I know whom you're talking about Steve but I can't answer your question. I only spoke to the guy briefly :?

Glad you enjoyed the beast Gaz


----------



## phope

wallsendmag said:


> Thanks for that Gazzer we have plenty of banners and signs, the problem is we all drive TTs :lol: :lol: . I'm trying to get Pete to cough up for a club A6 Avant :wink:


The "club" A6 Avant is currently being used for dog carrying duties :lol: :lol:


----------



## phope

Just a shame that Hev & I couldn't manage down for the weekend - long way to travel, and we would have had to take the pup down, which would have meant the A6 instead of the RS

I even activated the boost gauge and lap timer on the A6 using VAGCOM :lol:

Would just like to thank everyone that did go along and help make it a good event for the TTOC


----------



## Typhhon

wallsendmag said:


> There is a better one with your car in on the Audi UK facebook page :wink:


Ohh Ta 3 hours polishing pays off!


----------



## Nem

What a fantastic event all round!

A amazing turn out of members cars on the stand this year coupled with two awesome track sessions for the Club and even the weather held out for us too.

A huge thank you to everyone who came and represented the TTOC during the weekend, it really is reward enough for the committee to see this level of support let alone the two awards received at the gala evening!

The only two issues I had was with Julie having a migraine and me having to leave her in the hotel room for the show, she's still not stopped saying how she wished she'd been there, but also that I wanted some track shots of the afternoon TTOC session but you all decided to go out while I was queuing for food and after waiting over 15 minutes to get close to the front I wasn't giving up!

Anyway, I'll post up some of the pics I took during the rest of the day...










Nearly a repeat of the 2008 accident in the same model of car on the same corner...










Lucky escape I feel 










and the others...













































































































I get the feeling I liked the R8 GT's 8)


----------



## TT K8

quote=A3DFU said:


> And as for the weekend:
> thanks all for making our club stand one of the best (if not the best) on show. It is you, the members who turn up, that make all of it happen!
> A shame that some of you felt we should have introduced ourselves better. Point taken - we must work on this; but it is very difficult at these big events to do 100 jobs at the same time: setting up, looking after the club stand, selling, signing on new members, talking to traders forging relations that benefit the club etc. And occasionally even committee members/reps require a coffee or p-break as it is dead tiring to be on one's feet from 6am till 5pm.
> But then again, as Andrew said, just come and chat to us; tap us on the shoulder and say "high, I'm ,,,, and who are you?" It always works for me if I have to introduce myself
> 
> Steve and Tony, very sorry about your cars and the shortened track sessions.
> 
> Oh, and I just got home 2 hour ago - completely chattered ,,,,


Hi Dani,

Personally I don't think the comments are directed at the committee members especially. I've been involved with running shows like this and I know from experience about the 101 jobs to be done. I think it is something we are *all* guilty of. I think some committee members are more 'visible' than others, but I think it's fair to say our cars will always be more familiar than our faces (unless like Peter-SS we have our photos as our avatar!), and it's just that we need to bridge that gap if we can so that new members feel they can join in with what are clearly established groups who all know each other.

I think it's more of an observation than a criticism.


----------



## Amaranth

OK Changed mine, now it's everyone else's turn!


----------



## Gazzer

Amaranth said:


> OK Changed mine, now it's everyone else's turn!


ok Aly


----------



## Amaranth

Oooh Good Morning Sir


----------



## Amaranth

[email protected] Nokia photos grabbing hold of the Video and not letting me publish - will fight it again later.








My Car's Rear 










Lining up

# Insert vid of cars pulling away here#


----------



## TT K8

Amaranth said:


> OK Changed mine, now it's everyone else's turn!


Oh god, 'spose as I've shouted the loudest I'll have to find one too.......sure I must have a baby picture around somewhere I can use (and no guys, I don't mean the one we've all got of us in the bath!).


----------



## LouLou

Maybe we should have a rogues gallery  :wink:


----------



## Arctic Fox

Perhaps I can find one from my glamour model days  
Sorry - only joking :lol: 
[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## peter-ss

Nem said:


> Anyway, I'll post up some of the pics I took during the rest of the day...


Excellent photos Nick; I really must get myself a decent camera!


----------



## peter-ss

Amaranth said:


> OK Changed mine, now it's everyone else's turn!


I'm glad that my profile picture idea is catching on; if we all do it then we'll instantly recognise the people that we regularly chat to on the forum.


----------



## Adam-tt

done
pitty we cant have slightly bigger pictures though


----------



## redsilverblue

adam-tt said:


> done
> pitty we cant have slightly bigger pictures though


+1

very nice picture Adam, very nice :wink:
oh and Gary as well


----------



## Amaranth

Lovely photos


----------



## V6RUL

I used to have my mug shot up in the past, nice to see the warriors are prepared to come out of the closet.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## John-H

But are they using their real picture?

Here's mine for example


----------



## V6RUL

John-H said:


> But are they using their real picture?
> 
> Here's mine for example


Yeah..you were looking really pumped last year. When did it all go wrong.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Typhhon

Amaranth said:


> OK Changed mine, now it's everyone else's turn!


changed.... 









































That face owns a nice White Mk2...


----------



## A3DFU

My pictures are on my website in my sig strip 8)


----------



## Typhhon

A3DFU said:


> My pictures are on my website in my sig strip 8)


Totally unacceptable advertising......


----------



## audimad

Another excellent ADI and club stand. Didn't bring the TT as the A2 needed a good run out, will bring the TT next year though.


----------



## peter-ss

John-H said:


> But are they using their real picture?
> 
> Here's mine for example


That's one hell of a transformation in three days! 

I want to know your fitness regime; did Dani put it together for you?


----------



## redsilverblue

John-H said:


> But are they using their real picture?


nope, I thought I'll get away with random pretty pic from the net


----------



## Gazzer

audimad said:


> Another excellent ADI and club stand. Didn't bring the TT as the A2 needed a good run out, will bring the TT next year though.


i saw the A2 club stand...............please dont tell me you parked with them? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue

there's nothing wrong about a2s, cute little cars


----------



## Gazzer

redsilverblue said:


> there's nothing wrong about a2s, cute little cars


precisely hun cute.........a puppy is cute.........a new born baby is cute!!! point made :lol:


----------



## TT K8

peter-ss said:


> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Changed mine, now it's everyone else's turn!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that my profile picture idea is catching on; if we all do it then we'll instantly recognise the people that we regularly chat to on the forum.
Click to expand...

Tiger's escaped Peter!


----------



## redsilverblue

Gazzer said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> there's nothing wrong about a2s, cute little cars
> 
> precisely hun cute.........a puppy is cute.........a new born baby is cute!!! point made :lol:
Click to expand...

I heard they had to do pay and display .... :lol:


----------



## peter-ss

TT K8 said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amaranth said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Changed mine, now it's everyone else's turn!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad that my profile picture idea is catching on; if we all do it then we'll instantly recognise the people that we regularly chat to on the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tiger's escaped Peter!
Click to expand...

Excellent!


----------



## A3DFU

Typhhon said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures are on my website in my sig strip 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Totally unacceptable advertising......
Click to expand...

But the pics are there :roll:



peter-ss said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> But are they using their real picture?
> 
> Here's mine for example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's one hell of a transformation in three days!
> 
> I want to know your fitness regime; did Dani put it together for you?
Click to expand...

I did indeed Peter :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Adam-tt

found this from another forum does have some footage of the TT's on the track


----------



## Nem

adam-tt said:


> found this from another forum does have some footage of the TT's on the track


Our first TT session at exactly 6 minutes, and it's got me on it too 8)


----------



## audimad

Gazzer said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another excellent ADI and club stand. Didn't bring the TT as the A2 needed a good run out, will bring the TT next year though.
> 
> 
> 
> i saw the A2 club stand...............please dont tell me you parked with them? :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

No i parked in the concours area.


----------



## R80RTT

I believe there are a few videos on your tube of the Audi day at castle coombe


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

peter-ss said:


>


Can you e-mail me this pic in full matey [email protected]


----------



## jamman

Good pic would love one of mine like that


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Good pic would love one of mine like that


get it on the track then munty :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

any links yet to vids on u-tube?


----------



## Amaranth

Gazzer said:


> any links yet to vids on u-tube?


I managed to get the 30 second clip of the TTs going out for the first session on my Facebook page but cannot download it or shove it on my You tube :?:


----------



## peter-ss

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Can you e-mail me this pic in full matey [email protected]


Photo sent. It's not very sharp unfortunately.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

my missus has just editing the vidio for session 2


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

peter-ss said:


> tony_rigby_uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you e-mail me this pic in full matey [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Photo sent. It's not very sharp unfortunately.
Click to expand...

No worries mate... still looks good  Thanks !!!


----------



## Nem

Quite a lot of TT stuff in this one:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

*TTOC ADI Track Session #2*

Well as promised the Missus (Kelly) has managed to do the editing of the video (very quickly) for me so i can get it up for you guys and girls.

so here it is:-





Ahhhhhh the fun moments.. Whens the next one?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Crikey, did you guys have a warm up lap :lol:


----------



## Nem

KevtoTTy said:


> Crikey, did you guys have a warm up lap :lol:


Nope, out of the paddock and gunned it 8)


----------



## jontymo

KevtoTTy said:


> Crikey, did you guys have a warm up lap :lol:


 :twisted: :lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy

Guess we all did better than someone in 2005


----------



## A3DFU

KevtoTTy said:


> Guess we all did better than someone in 2005


 :roll:


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## VSPURS

adam-tt said:


>


My personal favourite part is the acceleration noise of the silver TT at 54 secs!


----------



## Adam-tt

i was thinking the same i dunno whos it is though :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal favourite part is the acceleration noise of the silver TT at 54 secs!
Click to expand...

errr i have a silver TT  and was there.......so odds are narrowing lol


----------



## jontymo

Them 3 white tts's sounded great :mrgreen:


----------



## TootRS

jontymo said:


> Them 3 white tts's sounded great :mrgreen:


Couldn't agree more jon :lol:


----------



## jontymo

Thought this was quite funny, these guys went on the 2nd session and from what i was told did a bit of off tracking

Wonder who lapped them twice 8) great fun


----------



## bigsyd

That was absolutely brilliant....funny as fooook :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Brilliant


----------



## Bikerz

VSPURS said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My personal favourite part is the acceleration noise of the silver TT at 54 secs!
Click to expand...

Shame it couldnt accelerate for more then 1 sec tho :roll: :lol:


----------

